

Gangnam Style, Dissected - joejohnson
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2012/08/gangnam-style-dissected-the-subversive-message-within/261462/

======
jacobolus
Previous discussion <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4424920>

------
w1ntermute
It's very interesting to see how long this fad has lasted. As I said in the
other discussion[0], Gangnam Style's success in America has come as a huge
surprise to Koreans and foreign K-pop afficionados alike, especially when
every single concerted effort over the years to break into the US market has
fallen flat on its face.

0: <http://hackerne.ws/item?id=4425914>

~~~
vampirechicken
It's a damn catchy tune. Breeds ear worms pretty easily.

